# Dangerous animals in PORTUGAL



## siobhanwf

Friends has recently adopted a dog here in POrtugal. 
They have adopted an AMERICAN PIT BULL

Would like to remind everyone that there are a list of dangerous dogs here and to be aware...

Dangerous Dogs
Some breeds have been identified by the Portuguese authorities as potentially dangerous. This relates to their size and jaw strength and a natural inclination to be aggressive. To ensure public safety, legislation was introduced in 2003 (Decree 312/2003) to reduce the risk these animals may pose.

For the purposes of this law, potentially dangerous dogs are:

Those which have bitten, attacked or injured a person
Those which have seriously injured or killed another animal
Those of specific breeds (or cross-bred with one of the specified breeds)
Dangerous dog breeds include:

Fila Brasileiro
Dogo Argentino
Tosa Inu
Rottweiller
American Staffordshire Terrier
Pit Bull Terrier
Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Further information can be obtained from the Attorney General, District of Lisbon website but it is solely in Portuguese ::: Portaria n.º 422/2004, de 24 de Abril

Responsibilities of the owner of a dangerous dog
The keeper of the dog must hold a licence, which is issued by the Junta de Freguesia in the local district. To apply for the licence the person *responsible* for the dog must:

be at least 18 years of age
confirm the housing of the animal, the security implemented and the historical aggressiveness of the dog
have no criminal record
*have civil liability insurance*
The licence must be transferred if the keeper moves house and can be requested by the authorities at any time.

The licensee is responsible for:

_maintaining the security of the dog and preventing its escape
placing a sign at the entrance to the property clearly stating that there is a potentially dangerous dog on the premises
never leaving the dog alone in a public place
always keeping the dog on a lead and harness in public; the lead must be no more than one metre in length from the collar to the handler
attending socialisation training with a DGV certified trainer (this is required to get civil liability insurance)_


----------



## blackirishgirl

Although some members of that breed have been trained to be aggressive and are fully capable physically, not all deserve a bad rep. Most I've come into contact with have been super intelligent and very affectionate. I've also been around a few, in rescue centres, who were madly abused and had fear aggression thanks to pitifully bad owners.

Hopefully your friends know enough about the dog's past to be 100% comfortable with it, that the dog is positively socialised around all people and other pets and that he/she will be the lovable big baby most Pits are that I've known.

In accordance with the law you've quoted they're to attend training and a "professional" can also give an opinion about the dog. There are some muzzles I've seen recently that are less stressful to the dog but adhere to the law regarding such. As I said, I've had some experience with the breed and also recommend a comfortable, secure harness instead of a collar as the breed is so strong and walking with leash and harness was always easier for me.

I'd enjoy seeing some photos of your friends' dog and even his/her name-(my granddaughter in the US has a Pitbull; sweet girl whose name is Tinkerbell).


----------



## siobhanwf

Wish they would stick to the letter of the law blackirishgirl....but they don't think they need any training and the dog is already getting out of hand....all they say is that she is being "treated kindly" and that is all that is needed!


----------



## canoeman

I am fairly certain that these breeds have to be chipped and have rabies injection certificates as well.
I also believe that although most people ignore it all dogs should be registered yearly with Freguesia


----------



## siobhanwf

ALL dogs must be microchipped and have rabies vaccinations in Portugal


----------



## siobhanwf

*Vaccinations and Legal Requirements for dog ownership in Portugal* 

All dogs in Portugal born after 1 July 2008 must be microchipped and registered with at least one of two national databases, the SIRA or the SICAF. 
The microchip information must also be registered within 30 days of implantation with the local Junta de Freguesia (division of the town hall). Only a veterinarian can perform the implantation. The microchip is approximately the size of a grain of rice and is injected through a syringe on the left side of the animal's neck. The chip contains identifying information and is read by special chip readers. In the event an animal is found, authorities (vets, police, animal welfare organisations) can read the chip to find contact information to reunite the animal with the owner. Cats are not required to be microchipped.

All dogs over three months of age in Portugal must be vaccinated against rabies; a booster shot must be administered yearly. Cats must also be vaccinated against rabies.

All animals taken into public areas must wear a collar with identifying information.

there are also restriction rules if you live in an appartement....


----------



## blackirishgirl

I hope I don't annoy anyone by saying that in my opinion, ALL dogs should be micro-chipped, vaccinated and properly registered, regardless of the year they were born. I did years of rescue work and part of our job when fostering dogs was to properly chip all the dogs according to the training a vet gave us. 

So sorry about your friends and their dog because this doesn't usually have a good ending for the dog.  How old is the dog and is it neutered?

Here is a link for some dog clubs in Portugal and perhaps your friends can be persuaded to contact the American Staffordshire Terrier Clube de Portugal - close enough for the breed. 

Our Spaniels are chipped, registered and up to date with our Junta.


----------



## xabiaxica

siobhanwf said:


> Wish they would stick to the letter of the law blackirishgirl....but they don't think they need any traing and the dog is already getting out of hand....all they say is that she is being "treated [email protected] and that is all that is needed!


we have what appears at first glance to be exactly the same legislation here in Spain

I knew a couple in their 60s who adopted a pit bull/staffy cross a few years ago

they had had dogs 'all their lives' so also didn't feel the need to follow any 'silly rules'

the dog was too powerful as she grew, and on more than one occaision pulled them off their feet 

she regularly escaped & was never muzzled in public

one day she got away on a walk & attacked someone - injuring their face quite badly


she was put down

the couple weren't prosecuted - they had never registered as owning her


----------



## Ralpho

Hi,

I am moving over to Portugal in March, I did not even think about the status of the dog, I was planning on moving over to Kuala Lumpur in the beginning of next year and was looking at the dogs that are allowed and I then got thinking is our dog ok in Portugal? she is a staffordshire terrier, when do I need to apply for the Licence, do we do this when we get there? or in advanced, what would happen if we got there and they say no, would anyone know what may happen? 

Thanks in advance, I cannot believe I haven't looked into this, i have covered absolutely everything and just assumed she would be ok, she has all of her vaccinations, Microchipped etc up to date passport etc is all in hand and ready to go in the next 6 weeks


----------



## Ralpho

Responsibilities of the owner of a dangerous dog

The keeper of the dog must hold a licence, which is issued by the Junta de Freguesia in the local district. To apply for the licence the person responsible for the dog (not necessarily the owner) must:

be at least 18 years of age
confirm the housing of the animal, the security implemented and the historical aggressiveness of the dog
have no criminal record
have civil liability insurance
The licence must be transferred if the keeper moves house and can be requested by the authorities at any time.

The above is all fine, can I just arrange the civil insurance upon arrival? would anyone know any local companies in Portugal for this? thanks in advanced, i am just a little concerned now as this will halt our relocation to portugal


----------



## canoeman

Most house insurance companies will offer every town, village, has insurance agents or even local shops act as agents, also all banks have insurance divisions not necessarily the most competitive but an easy option for the initial move until you find your feet.


----------



## Ralpho

HI Canoman, Good morning.

thank you very much, i think we and Bella (the dog) will be ok, we will just have to abide but the rules and have her trained etc, she won't have any issues as she is a very well trained dog anyway, This honestly did not even cross my mind, i have just found out that you are not even allowed to drive through France with a staffordshire terrier in the car in France because they are banned there, its completely slipped my mind as she is such a loving and friendly dog, we are not driving through France any way so this will not be an issue, is definitely food for thought though this matter, thanks once again for your help, I owe you a Sagres when we arrive, hope you have a great day


----------

